# a little help from my friends



## Britam05 (Jun 16, 2012)

Planning on going out tomorrow and try a little wade. So with that set into motion I decided to get my gear ready. When I reached for my rod and reel a horrible life changing event happened, I seen my reel broken. I am not sure when or where or how but reel foot is broken. one strong hook set and it would have fallen off the rod. It is a Abu Garcia Cardinial sx10. My question what is a comparable reel for that price $39


----------



## Jaybird_123 (Nov 1, 2012)

Hey I have an Abu Garcia it's a cardinal 102 series it wrks fine it is an extra n a good reel I'm jus up the road from u I'm n Laura I will let u have it or I have a flueger president that I would let u use if u want I'm gnna b hme till 9 this morning then gtta wrk so you can call me if u want 937-564-7775 -Jeremiah 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Jaybird_123 (Nov 1, 2012)

q







Here's the pics


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Britam05 (Jun 16, 2012)

I appreciate it greatly. I was planning to hit Walmart to grab one. Just not sure what to get. I like to get advice from here because I have never been steered wrong from the guys in OGF. Thanks again for the offers. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Jaybird_123 (Nov 1, 2012)

If your gonna get a new reel I would recommend going down 2 gander mtn. Or bass pro shops that way you can hold them n see wat feels rite for u I've got a couple reels from Walmart n they were the Abu Garcia and was good reels but they seem to wear out faster but I also fish in average 3 times a week year round 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## HOUSE (Apr 29, 2010)

Hey Brit, I was actually just shopping for spinning reel this weekend. Here's a comparison of 3 good reels in that price range that I was comparing. I think they are all pretty solid reels. I ended up spending a little more on an Abu Garcia Cardinal 402i or I probably would have bought the Avocet.

*$39.99 Mitchell® Avocet® IV Gold Spinning Reels*
AVGIV1000-C 5.4:1
Line Capacity: 6/110 (& Braid Capacity: 6/150)
Ball Bearings: 8
Max Drag: 9 Lbs.
Recovery: 22" Per Turn
Reel Weight (oz): 7 

*$39.99 Pflueger® Trion® GX-7 Spinning Reel*
4730GXX 5.2:1
Line Capacity: 6/115
Ball Bearings: 6+1
Max Drag: 9 Lbs.
Recovery: 24" Per Turn
Reel Weight (oz): 9

*$29.99 Abu Garcia® Cardinal® S Spinning Reels*
CARD S10-C 5.2:1
Line Capacity: 6/110 (& Braid Capacity: 6/150)
Ball Bearings: 4
Max Drag: 6 Lbs.
Recovery: 21" Per Turn
Reel Weight (oz): 6.8


----------



## kingofamberley (Jul 11, 2012)

I vote for the Pflueger Trion, or spend a little more and get the Pflueger President (roughly 50 bucks, this is currently my primary river reel), they both have very smooth drags for the money. Also, I do not currently own a Shimano, but they are extremely good reels for the money as well.


----------



## HOUSE (Apr 29, 2010)

kingofamberley said:


> I vote for the Pflueger Trion, or spend a little more and get the Pflueger President (roughly 50 bucks, this is currently my primary river reel), they both have very smooth drags for the money. Also, I do not currently own a Shimano, but they are extremely good reels for the money as well.


I'm with you on the Pflueger President also. That is my current Ultralight rig and it is a rock solid reel. I love the wooden handle on it, too. So far, I'd say it's a toss up between that and my Abu Garcia 402i. Both great reels if you can swing the extra money.


----------



## kingofamberley (Jul 11, 2012)

Hmm, my Prez doesn't have a wooden handle  the Trions I've seen do though.


----------



## Shru (Aug 4, 2012)

Pflueger President is a very solid reel and for not much more than 39.00
I was using them before i went to the Pflueger Patriarch 9525 model..
they are very durable reels for the price to be honest and the drag is very good..
they are 10-20.00 more but well worth it, just depends on the size you get.


----------



## BMayhall (Jun 9, 2011)

kingofamberley said:


> Hmm, my Prez doesn't have a wooden handle  the Trions I've seen do though.


The older prez have the wooden handle and extra spool the ones that came out in 2012 don't. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## oldstinkyguy (Mar 28, 2010)

I was going to say a bass pro shops pro qualifier till i remembered its made by Pflueger
anyways. So I guess I'm agreeing with everybody else. But I think its a Pflueger Arbor on the inside and runs another twenty bucks or so more but I think it's close to perfect for a river reel.

Anybody fish with the new Mitchell 300's? they are awfully good looking and in the forties price wise.


----------



## Britam05 (Jun 16, 2012)

Guys thanks for the advice. I have a Pflueger baitcaster that I like for lake fishing. I had never heard much on the spinning reel Pfuegers, I believe I will go with the President. I will head to Gander Mtn. and check it out. Thanks guys


----------



## Britam05 (Jun 16, 2012)

Jaybird_123 said:


> If your gonna get a new reel I would recommend going down 2 gander mtn. Or bass pro shops that way you can hold them n see wat feels rite for u I've got a couple reels from Walmart n they were the Abu Garcia and was good reels but they seem to wear out faster but I also fish in average 3 times a week year round
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Great idea, and who can not turn down a trip to Gander!


----------



## kingofamberley (Jul 11, 2012)

Britam05 said:


> Guys thanks for the advice. I have a Pflueger baitcaster that I like for lake fishing. I had never heard much on the spinning reel Pfuegers, I believe I will go with the President. I will head to Gander Mtn. and check it out. Thanks guys


I don't think you will be disappointed 
I have mine on a ML rod; it is an excellent smallmouth setup, and I have landed some monster flatheads and steelhead with it as well with that good drag.


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

agreed here with the pfleuger president reels...they're great reels, smooth drag...


----------

